# VirtualBox 4.2.18 VM will not start



## nixlike (Dec 9, 2013)

I am running FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE. I recently updated my ports and subsequently deinstalled and reinstalled VirtualBox, which got me up to 4.2.18.  I attempted to start the VM that I had with the previous version and received the following error.

```
00:00:02.550781 VMMR0.r0 is importing SUPR0SuspendVTxOnCpu which we couldn't find
```
Has anyone experienced a similar issue?  I didn't see anything in the FreeBSD forums when I did a search prior to me starting this thread.  Hopefully it's user error on my part somehow.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 9, 2013)

First of all update your ports tree again. Version 4.2.18_1 is out there.

```
ember@Unix /usr/ports]$ make search name=virtualbox
Port:	virtualbox-ose-4.2.18_1
Path:	/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
Info:	A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
Maint:	vbox@FreeBSD.org
```
I run the latest version, compiled from ports and it works just fine.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 9, 2013)

Update the kernel module port emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod in addition to the main port.  That should also be updated when you update the operating system.  Don't forget to unload the old kernel module and load the new one before trying to start VirtualBox.


----------



## nixlike (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you both for the comments.  I will do both and let you know what results I get.


----------



## nixlike (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks again for the comments.  I got the latest port and I believe rebuilding the kernel modules did it.  I thought that happened automatically, thanks for pointing out my user error.


----------

